# Brenderup horse trailer?



## OTTB in training (Mar 25, 2010)

I am looking for a lightweight affordable horse trailer to trailer my only horse locally. There is a 2003 Baron One Brenderup horse trailer for sale and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with one? I have read reviews of owners who absolutely love them, but are they safe? About how much are they worth? The side are made of phenolic resin, is that safe in the event of an accident? Thank you for your input.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I used to borrow my friends all time time and it was fantastic. I love them and swear by them, and in my own experience they are just as safe as any other horse trailer. They are so much lighter to pull and in turn, with the help of the electric breaking system, stopping is much easier and more fluid than a traditional trailer. I have a brand new 2012 Circle J 2horse slant, alumninum skinned trailer with electric breaks, but it still takes me FOREVER AND A DAY to stop. Which means that when some one (enevitably) cuts me off its easier to stop or avoid accidents.

I will say that Brenderup is no longer in business but I'm not sure why, so the availability of parts, repairs and service in the future is unknown.

That being said the Brenderups are clones of European trailers that are now starting to make headway in the US. There may be some crossover but the field is new and uncertain.

I would say evaluate it like you would any other trailer, including future maintenence.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

What companies are producing Brenderup-like trailers in the US now?


----------

